# Topknots that lay flat



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

@ShamaMama saw a picture of Keeper on Instagram where I had a topknot that I pulled through to have a flat effect and she asked me to do a video on it, so I did a quick one and thought others might like to see it. I know there are other techniques but this is my current favourite As my dogs aren’t super patient at topknots these days. 

Please forgive the camera work, my 8yr old was doing the filming and she’s still learning technique regarding angles and what’s important. Lol. 

YouTube video of doing Denver’s hair.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll try your method next time. Sometimes Willow's stands up so she looks like she has a palm tree on her head and sometimes the topknots will lay flat. I usually do a small one up towards her eyes then add it to another topknot farther back.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Yeah, I know a few do that!! Almost like a French braid without the braid part ... though I’ve seen people braid them as well 

Itslike having another child’s hair to play with. LOL


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Wulfin said:


> @ShamaMama saw a picture of Keeper on Instagram where I had a topknot that I pulled through to have a flat effect and she asked me to do a video on it, so I did a quick one and thought others might like to see it. I know there are other techniques but this is my current favourite As my dogs aren’t super patient at topknots these days.
> 
> Please forgive the camera work, my 8yr old was doing the filming and she’s still learning technique regarding angles and what’s important. Lol.
> 
> YouTube video of doing Denver’s hair.


My daughter does a side ponytail or braid with this at least once a week and it never, ever occurred to me to do this for Sundance! Now I just have to wait for the hair that was cut between his eyes to get long enough….


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am going to try that. Fezzik's hair needs to get a little longer.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you so much! 

Denver was so still while you were doing his hair. Shama is a squirmy, squirmy girl! I'm still going to try it. She often looks like a turnip when I attempt a topknot ...










I will record a video of my attempt and post it here ...

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

My kiddo calls it “pineapple head” when they stick straight up .. lol!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Denver was so still while you were doing his hair. Shama is a squirmy, squirmy girl! I'm still going to try it. She often looks like a turnip when I attempt a topknot ...
> 
> ...


I think you will find that Shama, like Panda, has much too fine hair on her head for that technique to work. You’d just end up tearing her head hair out. Denver has MUCH thicker (beautiful!) hair than our girls!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

krandall said:


> I think you will find that Shama, like Panda, has much too fine hair on her head for that technique to work. You’d just end up tearing her head hair out. Denver has MUCH thicker (beautiful!) hair than our girls!


My boys both have very thick coats, so that is true.. might be different with fine hair!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know why, as she is a whirling dervish when I comb her, Willow will sit very still and sometimes even lie down when I'm doing her topknot. Makes it a lot easier!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I don't know why, as she is a whirling dervish when I comb her, Willow will sit very still and sometimes even lie down when I'm doing her topknot. Makes it a lot easier!


Sundance does that, too. He’ll be “done” with grooming and starting to get wiggly and then he’ll just lay down for me to do his topknot. His hair completely covers his eyes without it and he jumps up to look out the window afterwards so I think he likes having it put up.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I think Willow likes her hair up also. I don't think she could see if it wasn't up.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I did the pull through today after Sundance’s bath just for fun. Most of the hair actually did fit, except for the very slow growing hair between his eyes that still is not long enough. Something I wasn’t expecting is that when the topknot stays flat against his head, it doesn’t get tangles underneath from the elastic loosening and then teasing the hair when it bounces around. I’ve been French braiding lately to make hairstyles last longer and include those short hairs, but I think this actually could work at the ends of French braids, too. Testing it now to see how long it can last for Sundance before it starts to tangle! Next I’ll try it out with two French braids!

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

My boys aren’t patient enough to let me braid, let alone french braid their hair!!

Denver was uncommonly good when I filmed this, normally he moves around and fusses a bit. 
With Keeper it’s like trying to do a hairstyle on a baby tiger. He twists and turns and it’s a competition to see who’s faster .. me at getting his hair done or him at raising my frustration levels til I give up. He lays there and let’s me brush him as much as I want, but doing his hair? Yeah no. We’re working on it though


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

No Way! that I wanna mess with Top Knots. I love Pattie's hair to frame her pretty brown eyes and for the top layer to part down the middle toward her ears. Occasionally, a couple of Ribbons after a grooming is cute. I'll have to get a photo Ribbons after grooming now that she's older. She hated ribbons as a puppy but tolerates them now that's she's a mature girlie girl. .... I do think Top Knots on other Cuties are Darling. 🥰


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> No Way! that I wanna mess with Top Knots. I love Pattie's hair to frame her pretty brown eyes and for the top layer to part down the middle toward her ears. Occasionally, a couple of Ribbons after a grooming is cute. I'll have to get a photo Ribbons after grooming now that she's older. She hated ribbons as a puppy but tolerates them now that's she's a mature girlie girl. .... I do think Top Knots on other Cuties are Darling. 🥰
> View attachment 174580
> View attachment 174581


Patti looks ADORABLE like that. Unfortunately, they don’t all part nicely in the middle. Kodi has a cowlick JUST at the wrong spot so that his bangs either needed to be up in a pony or, like now, VERY short. NOTHING would ever convince them to part and go to the sides. Pixel’s hair does part and go to the side like Patti’s, and it is SO much nicer!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

One of the reasons I like long better for Sundance is because even when his hair is shorter, because it’s so thick and the shape of his head, it’s still impossible to keep out of his eyes. It would have to be kept shaved between his eye and incredibly short on the top of his head down to his eyebrows. 3” puppy cut is completely in his eyes. It’s actually less maintenance when it’s long enough to keep in a single ponytail, which is really fast. Other styles are just for fun


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Mikki said:


> No Way! that I wanna mess with Top Knots. I love Pattie's hair to frame her pretty brown eyes and for the top layer to part down the middle toward her ears. Occasionally, a couple of Ribbons after a grooming is cute. I'll have to get a photo Ribbons after grooming now that she's older. She hated ribbons as a puppy but tolerates them now that's she's a mature girlie girl. .... I do think Top Knots on other Cuties are Darling. 🥰
> View attachment 174580
> View attachment 174581


Beautiful pics of Pattie😍😍😍


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I wish my dogs would stay up and out of their eyes. But if I don't put them up, then they basically look like sheepdogs. I've had people look at their picture (without seeing size reference) and think that they ARE sheepdogs. LOL


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, Shama looks like a tiny sheepdog too. I LOVE Patti's haircut!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## PooPayGrandma (May 15, 2021)

Thank you for making the video. I want to try it! For now this is the best we could do. 🤣🤣🤣 my daughter’s first attempt at a top knot.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ha Ha! Willow has had some that look like this!


----------

